# Lets see your wheel'd addictions



## dorton (Nov 12, 2007)

My only current play toy is my 86 Mercury Capri RS 5.0. It is turbo'd inter-cooled, and has an AEM programmable engine management system.










Here it is when I first got it






I used to be into Off-roading






Used to be into bikes


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice wheels!!

Since I'm married with children here's the best I've got.

These are the first 2 Tegu enclosures I built, stacked. I just finished the third with one more to go. Trim not done yet.





This would be the only other wheels I could mention. 17 horse power!! It'll do 0 to 6MPH in about 1 second!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm into off-road adventures


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

COWHER said:


> I'm into off-road adventures


That's awesome!!! That could be handy in heavy traffic. :roll: Can you say road rage! What would someone do if you drove over their car??!!

But what's the gas mileage? :mrgreen: 

Could my Honda Civic be converted? :wink:


----------



## dorton (Nov 12, 2007)

nice jeep, here is a pic of my truck at Uwharrie Natl Park


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

She handles like a dream!!


----------



## Sammy (Nov 12, 2007)

You all aint got crap compared to my ride.....


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh Sammy, I bet all the chicks dig you over that dream ride. :lol:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 12, 2007)

Cowher, that's way bitchen.

Dave - I know you have how to build instructions somewhere, could I get them?

This is what I roll.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 12, 2007)

Dream ride!!


----------



## Sammy (Nov 12, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Oh Sammy, I bet all the chicks dig you over that dream ride. :lol:



Oh they do Bobby..... there was one in there with me when that picture got taken. :twisted:


----------



## dorton (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey greeentriple,
Ever heard of "deals gap" or "the tail of the dragon"?
Its not but 2 hrs from me, 318 turns in 11 miles.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Cowher, that's way bitchen.
> 
> Dave - I know you have how to build instructions somewhere, could I get them?
> 
> This is what I roll.


what is this? a buell? ducati?


----------



## dorton (Nov 12, 2007)

Triumph


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

ah right on bro that was actually my next guess


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 12, 2007)

The only way to go











Some minor install's I've been doing lately...


----------



## greentriple (Nov 12, 2007)

Puff - it's a triumph speed triple - 1999.

Nope never heard of them. I don't get out on long rides much anymore, can't take a whole day with an 8 month old.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Dave - I know you have how to build instructions somewhere, could I get them?


I've gotta work on them soon. Now that I've finished the third enclosure (with one more to go) I'm preparing to reload my computer over the Thanksgiving weekend. And get some sleep. I've been up until 11-12pm every night working on the enclosures.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 13, 2007)

I look forward to your guide once you've got some sleep, rebooted computer and a lot of turkey!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

Bumping this up for the new people.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 3, 2008)

What more could you want?
The cutest car dipped in chocolate! :wink: 







Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> What more could you want?
> The cutest car dipped in chocolate! :wink:
> 
> 
> ...


You've got issues!!! Where can I get one????? :wink:


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 3, 2008)

dorton said:


> My only current play toy is my 86 Mercury Capri RS 5.0. It is turbo'd inter-cooled, and has an AEM programmable engine management system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This car looks bada$$ an i have never heard nor seen one of these ever beore. Also, it looks like it was the biggest money pit ever for a while!!!! But it looks like you allready got everything all done up and ready to go, and good job too! This is what i have right now, and i still have soo many more things to do to the stock interior, but i am currently low on funds with a tegu in the works, which is completely worth it!!!


----------



## dorton (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, they only made 282 t-top 5.0s in 86 so there werent that many around. Unfortunately I was doing a 3rd gear roll on and when it came on boost, the transmission exploded. My options for replacement hasn't been that good(I dont want to spend 4K for a manual trans that will hold up to the #s I'm making). Good news is I am going to start building my own transmissions. I will have 3 spares, and I can swap them out in about 2hrs so I can put one in every couple of months(if they hold that long...)
I love vehicles, but I would be in such better financial shape if I would have never gotten into them.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish I had a pic of my first ride. A '68 Olds Delta 88, 455ci, 2 bbl carb, rusted green. Averaged 11mpg. It was so big I kept a 10 speed bike in the back seat, just opened the door and threw it in!! The engine compartment was so big I could have moved over the 455 and fit another!! Great to work on! It had vinyl seats, add Armour All, some friends not wearing seat belts, and some corners and you've got some really bruised friends as they wildly slide all over the back seat!!! That was funnier than sh**!!!! Hole shots at the beach!! Life was good!!!


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 4, 2008)

*my other hobby*




















I Love mustangs sorry it took so many times to get the pics up


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

the picture has to be uploaded to a site such as PhotoBucket. You can't link to your hard drive.


----------



## dorton (Jan 4, 2008)

link doesn't work. Looks like you will need to host it before you can put the link up. But do share, I luv some vehicles


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am trying to post my pics but i forgot how,Its been awhile


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 4, 2008)

red_tegu28 said:


> I am trying to post my pics but i forgot how,Its been awhile




The easy way is to upload them to Photo Bucket.com then copy the last code and paste it in here.


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks varnyard that was easy


----------



## dorton (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, happy B-day.
Looking at the plate on the 99up, looks like your from SC, if so you been to Mustang Week?
You've had some nice looking rides. I'm not far from you on the stangs
1985 Gt,86 Gt,86 Capri RS,87 GT,88 LX 5.0,88 GT,89 GT,91 GT,92 GT,95 Cobra, 97 Cobra
Then I went 5 years without, until 05


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 4, 2008)

I went to mustang week one time at myrtle beach and we drove my wifes honda civic LOL I sold the 02 gt but i still have the two coupes.My wife wants me to sell one but i cant part with them


----------



## dorton (Jan 4, 2008)

red_tegu28 said:


> I went to mustang week one time at myrtle beach and we drove my wifes honda civic LOL I sold the 02 gt but i still have the two coupes.My wife wants me to sell one but i cant part with them



Thats funny, my wifes civic is what we took last year. I had just finished my turbo setup, and sync'd the AEM, but nowhere local could complete my 3.5" exhaust by the time I was headed down and I did not want to drive 4hrs one way with open 3.5" down pipe exiting at the base of the firewall.

What part of SC are you from?


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am from Rock Hill sc about 10 min from charlotte nc


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 4, 2008)

No problem, glad to help!!

And welcome to the site!!


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 4, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> I wish I had a pic of my first ride. A '68 Olds Delta 88, 455ci, 2 bbl carb, rusted green. Averaged 11mpg. It was so big I kept a 10 speed bike in the back seat, just opened the door and threw it in!! The engine compartment was so big I could have moved over the 455 and fit another!! Great to work on! It had vinyl seats, add Armour All, some friends not wearing seat belts, and some corners and you've got some really bruised friends as they wildly slide all over the back seat!!! That was funnier than sh**!!!! Hole shots at the beach!! Life was good!!!







This is my car (my second) i used to have, this picture was taken the day I put it up for sale. 
It is a 1972 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu (not a true SS just needed somthing for the grille) 350 V8, Auto, Bench/Vinyl, Black Interior, Power Steering, Edelbrock Performer EPS Intake Manifold and Edelbrock Performer 4bbl 650CFM Carburator, And you armoralled those bench seats at your own risk! because you, yourself would go flying while trying to drive! The Speedo goes to 120, but my friend paced me one time at 145! Needless to say, that car was not designed to go that fast and it scared the crap out of me because I was NOT in control at that point hahaha


----------



## dorton (Jan 5, 2008)

Red_tegu28,
Thats cool, I have a couple of friends into stangs down in that area.

Coldthirst,
That would have been a cool one to hang onto, the old muscle cars prices are skyrocketing!


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 5, 2008)

A capri is what i wanted for my first car.It was an 86 capri silver 5.0 HO liter,my dad and brother said it was to fast for my first car,you how it was when you were 15 wanting somthing :cry:


----------



## olympus (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's my little 64 I just got her painted.


----------



## dorton (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice Olympus,
I have a neighbor at the house where I grew up that had one that he was the original owner and it was all original w/85k original miles. It was like brand new, he babied that thing and as far as I know he is leaving it to his grandson who cares absolutely nothing
about cars.
Such a shame.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 7, 2008)

olympus said:


> Here's my little 64 I just got her painted.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 7, 2008)

My dad wants a 71 Nova like he used to have in highschool but he wants a ford coupe like in American Graffitti more. haha


----------



## olympus (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks. I'm trying to get the exact same car that Al Pacinos cousin in Carlito's Way had. I'm looking.


----------

